# Is A House Job Necessary To Obtain A BDS Degree From PMDC?



## aeesha15 (May 22, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I am a BDS student in Pakistan from the U.S.I wanted to know if I could get the degree without having to do a house job, since I am planning on applying to a Dental School in the U.S after completing BDS.Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Nazis (Oct 10, 2021)

House job or internship from abroad.- House job or internship or clinical training from abroad in all the teaching hospitals affiliated with accredited medical or dental schools recognized for house job or internship or clinical training by the medical regulatory authority of that country shall be accepted by the Council for the purpose of full registration with the Council.


----------

